# Bringing my hedgie to the UK



## Timbit (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello!
There is a possibility I will be moving to the U.K. from Canada, and was wondering if anyone had guidance on the process for bringing hedgehogs into the country? My little guy is an African Pygmy hedgehog, and when I looked on the gov.uk website I could only find information about bringing more common pets in. Any help is greatly appreciated! 
Thanks


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello @Timbit

That is a big move, sounds exciting.

I am not sure how you would go about bringing your hedgehog over.. I will try to have a look for you. I would recommend (if you haven't already) joining the African pygmy hedgehog club UK on facebook. Maybe somebody there has experience with this and could help you.

Thinking about it now. I am pretty sure somebody from that group had a hedgehog/s transported to UK from Germany. So it's worth joining and asking !

I can inbox you the link if you'd like !


----------

